# a couple i drawed up earlier



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a couple of designs i drawed up earlier, bot have 2 finger grooves on the forks for your thumb and finger, both have 2 finger grooves on the handle which allow you to realy wrap your fingers around the handle for a very nice grip, one has a pinky hole and the other has what looks like a fish tale on the end, the fish tale one feels the same has a pinky hole because you can wrap your pinky round it,
anyway here are the pics : i havn't made any of them yet so i'm relying on you guys to tell me if they are any good lol, if there seems a lot of interest in them i might bring them out, many thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. Looks amazing! Hahah looks exactly like what I was lookin for. Cant wait for you to make it!!!! (haha if you want make it into the "kiddish" styles and put flames and what not on it) Or just make it normal, It will still look amazing! Great job!!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi John,

I see the fork-like new design. Very practical if metal casted, the part you removed would reduce significant amount of weight.

With plywood the weight removed would be quite insignificant.

Just some opinions =)


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

For god sake back to the drawing board lol kinda like mine hehe well ill pm u tommorrow when im home to what u think


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mckee said:


> For god sake back to the drawing board lol kinda like mine hehe well ill pm u tommorrow when im home to what u think


mckee you can have them designs if you want them, i probaly wont ever use them lol, do what you want with them, even sell them if you want lol, john


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John, I'll be cutting out that split-tail one tonight. Thanks. Will post when it's done.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> John, I'll be cutting out that split-tail one tonight. Thanks. Will post when it's done.


thats great DH, i havn't made any of them yet so i'm not to sure how they will feel, i look forwawd to seeing it, john


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello John,

Thanks for sharing ur awesome designs with us







...

So far i've only made 2 slingshot,, and i dont have many tools (like most of u guys do..)..

I would like to know how i can make this pinky hole plz, if u could upload a short vid that explains how to do it right, i would be very happy.

Keep in mind that i dont have all those crazy electric machines..

Thanks alot, again









EDIT : Atom has already explained to me how to do the pinky hole, so im fine in this case







..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

There's mine, John. Measurements are correct, too. Not a bad shooter, rather nice in fact. Thanks.


----------

